# Chopper



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

New webseries starring Tyler Mane, as well as an upcoming comic book.

Ghost Rider meets Machete meets Ichabod Crane? Yup, I'm in.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/42664/tyler-mane-stars-new-webseries-chopper


----------

